# My very unique CAAD 8 build



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is my latest creation.
Total weight is 14.02lbs

I am about 90% complete with the build. It turns out I ordered the wrong size for the front Deraileur. I thought it was 31.8, but I need a 34.9. Just waiting for it to come in.
I love the black and gold combination! I also kinda like not having any symbols on the bike, but I am not sure if I will remove the stickers from the wheels.

52cm CAAD 8 Frame- Powder Coated Black
-SRAM Red Shifters/Cranks/Deraileurs
-Nokon Cables
-KCNC Ceramic One piece Cassette
-Extralite seatpost
-Carbon Saddle
-Carbon one piece Handlebar
-Campy Shamal Wheelset
- Pedals; Crankbrothers 4ti
-KCNC Brakes


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very nice...the black and gold looks fantastic


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Bling, very bling. Looks fantastic.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a nice looking bike. Are you planning on racing it?


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

PigmyRacer said:


> Thats a nice looking bike. Are you planning on racing it?


No racing for me....just nice weekend club rides. I took it out for a quick spin around the block and it is so quick! Feels very nimble and stiff!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty cool........

Reminds me of the Fairwheel Bikes 'Goldmember' project bike few a year or so ago.

As an aside, you may want to ditch the stock pads in the KCNCs. I run the same brakes and those pads SuCk big time. Get some Swiss Stop green or black or just standard DA replacements. I love the brakes, the best lightweight stoppers under a grand (for brakes :lol but the pads are awful.

Starnut


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

That saddle looks pretty ouch-ful. Having said that, I ride a Selle Italia SLR saddle, not much better, I guess.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Real Nice. 
I like that color combo a lot. I just got an old roadie that I'm going to do in the same style. 
This is good inspiration.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice but I would remove the Campy stickers-I don't think it works with the red group.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Bill Silverman said:


> That saddle looks pretty ouch-ful. Having said that, I ride a Selle Italia SLR saddle, not much better, I guess.


I know what you mean. I purchased it for the light weight (100grams). It comes with pads to put on the saddle, but it seems that they wouldn't work or feel too well.
I took off the pads, and the shape reminds me a bit of my Specialized Toupe saddle but 60 grams lighter.


----------



## Feminine (Jan 30, 2009)

Or remove the red group and keep the campy stikkas :blush2: 



 
and add Super Record Loooove :thumbsup:





*


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

What brand manufacturer of handlebars are those? They are bad#s*. I would like to get me a set of those, but the ones I have seen are going for a grip of change. Any ideas on where I can get a set for a reasonable amount of money? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

19surf74 said:


> What brand manufacturer of handlebars are those? They are bad#s*. I would like to get me a set of those, but the ones I have seen are going for a grip of change. Any ideas on where I can get a set for a reasonable amount of money? Thanks in advance!


Hi,
The handlebars are from Trigon. You can find them here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Trigon-Carbon-road-handlebar-stem-combo-44x100-US_W0QQitemZ290302269814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item290302269814&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


I sanded off the labeling...for the price, they are a good value. :thumbsup:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Very nice. Great color combo.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info! That is a whole lot cheaper that the $600-$700 I have seen for other manufacturers! I might have to pick up a set of these!


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r (Mar 18, 2009)

Beauty! I heard some people had problems with the Nokon cables (the housing busting when stress) I guess you've not had the chance to really put them through paces but so far so good?
I was really drooling over the look and the market speak indicated they'd last but after reading up on them and seeing some write that they had broken under first use I went with some Jagwire at much lower price. Nokon would have been a lot to spend on cables at my income anyhow but their metallic blue was so tempting.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Great looking bike!!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweet look. It reminds me of the John Player Special F1 cars of the late 60's.


----------



## theone29 (Aug 13, 2007)

nice built, that's sick looking. it looks almost like this one i just got done with, . i really want the gold shamal and gold brakes. what did you pay for the powder coating? i am thinking about getting one of my bike powder coat. we want some completed pictures with the bar tape.

<br>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/thienn/3346038922/" title="DSC02526 by thien3204, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3402/3346038922_16613f8823_o.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC02526" /></a>
<br>


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

They do seem like a good bang for the buck.



Mr. IROC-Z said:


> Hi,
> The handlebars are from Trigon. You can find them here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Trigon-Carbon-road-handlebar-stem-combo-44x100-US_W0QQitemZ290302269814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item290302269814&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> ...


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

why remove the manufactures labels/decals ?


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

*wow*

almost speechless, you sir...are a genius


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

what fork is that?


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

jmg1848 said:


> almost speechless, you sir...are a genius


well...other than making the bike look like total sh*t what is the rational for removing the stock decals/graphics?

peeling off all the decals make the bike look like a hipster fixie, stolen, resturant worker transportation and total crap. 

Ok so the stock colors are not to your liking have it custom painted http://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/ these guys do fantastic work.

flame away!!!!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Kitty said:


> well...other than making the bike look like total sh*t what is the rational for removing the stock decals/graphics?
> 
> peeling off all the decals make the bike look like a hipster fixie, stolen, resturant worker transportation and total crap.
> 
> ...


I wanted something a bit low key. Something different than all the sticker ridden frames out there. Interesting enough, I may put one Cannondale black sticker underneath the down tube. Other than that, not going to waste my time flaming you. Your opinion is as important as every one else, but you do sound like a real assshole ;-)

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Here are the final pictures of the bike in completed form. Final weight is 14.34lb.
Also, someone asked about the fork. It is a full carbon Cannondale fork (including carbon drop-outs).


----------



## NorthshoreLund (Dec 26, 2008)

Hot bike. Love it!


----------



## TempestRS4 (Oct 15, 2008)

How did you get the campy wheels to work with Red. Are you running a campy cassette and Red rear derailleur or did you switch out the freehub body of the wheels?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Mr. IROC-Z said:


> Hi,
> The handlebars are from Trigon. You can find them here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Trigon-Carbon-road-handlebar-stem-combo-44x100-US_W0QQitemZ290302269814QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item290302269814&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> ...


Those are the same bars as Pinarello's MoST. Except the Pinarellos are about three times more!

I used to get Trigon stuff straight from Taiwan. 

Loved their road and cross frames.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

TempestRS4 said:


> How did you get the campy wheels to work with Red. Are you running a campy cassette and Red rear derailleur or did you switch out the freehub body of the wheels?



Ironically enough, Campy makes their wheels with Shimano hub bodies. They don't sell a whole lot, but they make them.

Starnut


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

very unique bike fit set-up


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*Nice but..uhh*

*"very unique" is redundant,

Just thought you might like to know.

** unique is sufficient and complete.*


----------



## CAAD9R5 (Aug 16, 2008)

HAL9000 said:


> *"very unique" is redundant,
> 
> Just thought you might like to know.
> 
> ** unique is sufficient and complete.*



BOOOO!!!!


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

HAL9000 said:


> *"very unique" is redundant,
> 
> Just thought you might like to know.
> 
> ** unique is sufficient and complete.*


I never thought about that until now. These are the times that make me miss my college English classes.
Thank you for the correction!


----------



## mikeinsf (May 15, 2009)

Not to poo poo your bike, but I promise you're going to regret using that gold aluminum cable housing. It's going to start creaking like mad between all the barrels as the housing flexes and compresses, and the aluminum will corrode. I speak from experience.


----------

